# BC conditions near Winter Park



## Brent (Oct 23, 2003)

My girlfriend's cousins are loaning us their cabin in Winter Park this weekend. How are the BC conditions? Any suggestions on where to go (other than the usual...BP, St. Mary's, etc.)?

Thanks!

Brent


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Brent:

I know you said 'other than BP', so maybe you've been up there recently and already know this...

Anywho, I've been up on the pass, and toured back in a ways, the last two weekends. Coverage is still quite good in a lot of places and snow conditions have been excellent...BUT, be careful still. If you aren't aware Mines #2 went big last Sunday. Things have probably gotten a bit better with the warmer temps this week, but weak layers still lurk under some hard slab, which makes for catastrophic releases, if they go. Particularly be wary on NW-E aspects.


----------



## Brent (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

